

Saving RAM with mobile middleware (Django) - webology
http://playgroundblues.com/posts/2008/oct/7/save-ram-mobile-middleware/

======
pgebhard
I'm really impressed with the online team at LJWorld. It still surprises me
that great work, like Django, came out of a relatively small town in Kansas.

